# Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler



## Potti87 (16. Februar 2011)

was macht eurer meinung nach den Unterschied zwischen nem normalen Angler und zwischen nem Angelprofi?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Der "Profi" bekommt Geld fürs Angeln und die "normalen Angler" geben welches dafür aus.:m


----------



## Forelle97 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ich denke es gibt keinen großen Unterschied , der einzige Unterschied ist Hobby-Angler und Freizeit-Angler.

Profi oder nicht ist glaub ich Geschmackssache , der Eine denkt er ist ein Profi , weil er in 2 Stunden 3 Rotfedern fängt und der Andere denkt das er nicht gut gefangen hat , obwohl er in einer Stunde 1 Stunde zwei 20 fängt.


----------



## Besorger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

bei manchen profis fragt man sich echt warum sie profis sind. z.b die ganze echolotfischerei vom boot aus was man immer in filmen sieht finde ich bekloppt. weil stellen anfahren mit dem boot und aufs echo zu gucken is ja jetz nich nur für einen profi mach bar. ich wette wenn die nur vom ufer aus angelnwürden  säh es auch anders aus. und ich glaube die haben einfach viel glück gehabt das jemand sie findet der sie dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Potti87 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

wenn man z.B. die eine oder andere Friedfisch WM verfolgt
sieht man doch eigentlich immer mehr Gerät als gefangene Fische 
und meiner Meinung nach denke ich, das es nich grad gesund für ein Gewässer
is wenn man 150 sogenannte "Profis" auf das Gewässer loslässt um "Massenfischerei" zu betreiben 
sind die Fischbestände an den Wettkampfstrecken so hoch?


----------



## Besorger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

hier im raum oberhausen duisburg hat sich der friedfisch bestand total verschlechtert im gegensatz vor 5jahren


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Potti87 schrieb:


> wenn man z.B. die eine oder andere Friedfisch WM verfolgt
> sieht man doch eigentlich immer mehr Gerät als gefangene Fische
> und meiner Meinung nach denke ich, das es nich grad gesund für ein Gewässer
> is wenn man 150 sogenannte "Profis" auf das Gewässer loslässt um "Massenfischerei" zu betreiben
> sind die Fischbestände an den Wettkampfstrecken so hoch?




Was hat denn der Quatsch mit der Frage "Profi"(landläufig für bezahlte Angler) oder nicht zu tun?|kopfkrat

Wenn der Wettkampf nach den Regeln von Tierschutz und Waidgerechtigkeit ausgeführt wird, ist es vollkommen in Ordnung und in Form von Hegefischen manchmal auch notwendig.#6


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ach Profis sind überbewertet, beim Stippen unter Wettkampfbedingungen OK da kann man Unterschiede ausmachen. Aber ich gehe am Rhein angeln und pantsche mein Mossella Futter mit Paniermehl und fange bestimmt ähnlich wie ein so genannter Profi.


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Naja, viel Hobbyangler vorallem der jüngeren Generation wollen halt Idole. Hersteller wollen das Geld der Jungen Hobbyangler. Man lege diese beiden Bedürfnisse zusammen und raus kommt ein Profiangler.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Hi,
wann bezeichnet man denn einen Angler als Profi ?
Jetzt mal davon abgesehen das Profis Geld mit ihrer Angelei verdienen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wann bezeichnet man denn einen Angler als Profi ?
> Jetzt mal davon abgesehen das Profis Geld mit ihrer Angelei verdienen.
> Gruß Udo



Na genau dann.:m

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Profis sind nicht überbewertet,

die fangen weit mehr Fische als wir.
Die sind weit öfter am Wasser als wir, haben mehr Erfahrung, und gut.
Das wird von der Industrie als Werbebanner benötigt, um Gerät zu verkaufen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Die Frage ist, wie man hier Profi definiert. 

Für mich verdient ein Profi Geld, quasi ist es sein Beruf und er wird gesponsort (z.B. Skeet Reese - ja das ist ein Typ und keine Abu Rolle: http://www.thebassholes.com/e107_images/custom/reese-rig.jpg ). Guckt euch mal die "Profis" aus den USA an. Da sind welche die haben Millionen bei Turnieren zusammengefangen. Das gibt es hier nicht. Angeln ist hier nicht derartig angesehen/populär wie "drüben". 

Hier wird dir keiner ein Motorboot mit 250 PS Motor + Fahrzeug sponsorn, weil du angeln gehen willst.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



volkerma schrieb:


> Profis sind nicht überbewertet,
> 
> die fangen weit mehr Fische als wir.
> Die sind weit öfter am Wasser als wir, haben mehr Erfahrung, und gut.
> ...



Hi,
ok , dann bin ich ab heute Profiangler 

Ich war letztes jahr weit über 250 Tage am oder auf dem Wasser , damit sollte ich Profi sein 

Ich habe letztes Jahr 212 Karpfen und knapp über 80 Schleien gefangen , damit sollte man als Profi durchgehen 

Hechte über 1 Meter habe ich auch gefangen , also auch noch Hechtprofiangler 

Vom Profi bin ich weit entfernt , sehr weit , angeln ist mein Hobby das ich mit Leidenschafft betreibe und mehr nicht #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie man hier Profi definiert.
> 
> Für mich verdient ein Profi Geld, quasi ist es sein Beruf und er wird gesponsort ...
> 
> Hier wird dir keiner ein Motorboot mit 250 PS Motor + Fahrzeug sponsorn, weil du angeln gehen willst.



ich hoffe, wir haben die definition für "profi-angler" endlich durch: er macht geld damit, er wird gesponsort - vielleicht nicht mit so einem boot, aber mit erleichtertem, wenn nicht bevorzugtem zugang zu gewässern, wo, mit verlaub, auch wir normal-angler den korb voll kriegen.

profi-angler sind einfach unvergleichlich, jedenfalls nicht mit uns an unseren "arme-leute-gewässern".


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Naja Udo...du bist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Profi aber eben noch (wie sagt man auf neudeutsch) total Underground und nicht Kommerz.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Naja Udo...du bist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Profi aber eben noch (wie sagt man auf neudeutsch) total Underground und nicht Kommerz.



Hi,
beim bessten Willen nicht #q
Ich habe nur das Glück direkt am Wasser zu wohnen , über sehr viel Zeit und über ein Boot zu verfügen und einen sehr gutes Karpfen und Schleiengewässer in direkter Nähe zu haben.
Jeder andere würde unter diesen Bedingungen auch so viel fangen 
Bei mir liegt das einfach daran das ich fast jeden Tag mindetens einmal am Wasser bin .
Es gibt Tage da gehe ich mal eben 3 Stunden vor dem Frühstück , dann Mittags ne Stunde Spinnfischen und Abends fahre ich mit dem Boot raus.:q
Also , nix Profi , nur angelverückter Rentner :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

wenn man jetzt aber zum bsp danny fairbrass nimmt die haben es schon gut wenn ich überlege das ich  bei meinem händler 16€ für das kilo the cell von mainline bezahle und der nichts aber jetzt zu sagen das profis mehr fische fangen lass ich mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Potti87 schrieb:


> was macht eurer meinung nach den Unterschied zwischen nem normalen Angler und zwischen nem Angelprofi?



Der Profiangler sieht wesentlich besser aus als der normale Angler!


----------



## Besorger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



volkerma schrieb:


> Profis sind nicht überbewertet,
> 
> die fangen weit mehr Fische als wir.
> Die sind weit öfter am Wasser als wir, haben mehr Erfahrung, und gut.
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Profiangler sieht wesentlich besser aus als der normale Angler!



Ich sach doch das ich kein Profi bin 
Gut aussehen sieht anders aus |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

wieso? Der Fisch ist doch wunderschön


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Aber dafür ist  der Fisch schön . . .:m

duckundwech . . .


----------



## Besorger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

es kommt doch auf die innerenwerte an   uli bayer is auch keine schönheit oder ditmar


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

@Udo561
du bist schuld, dass ich jetzt erst mal meine Tastatur reinigen muss !  
Selten so gelacht!


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

seit doch nicht so fies ;D


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ich bin Profi,
weil
ich gut bin.


----------



## Besorger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

hahah


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

das letzte mal wo es mir vor lauter Lachen Tränen auf meine Tastatur gehauen hat, war als ich dieses Video wie fange ich einen Fisch gesehen habe.
Na erkennt jemand den Hauptdarsteller?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin Profi,
> weil
> ich gut bin.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Mensch ich auch.#6 Und sehe dazu noch gut aus.:m


----------



## Bobster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Endlich mal wieder ein Tröt mit Unterhaltungswert;
Dank Sten


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> das letzte mal wo es mir vor lauter Lachen Tränen auf meine Tastatur gehauen hat, war als ich dieses Video wie fange ich einen Fisch gesehen habe.
> *Na erkennt jemand den Hauptdarsteller*?



Nö, bist du dat?|kopfkrat


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

nö sehr kalt
schau dir doch mal die Überschrift an.


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin Profi,
> weil
> ich gut bin.



...jetzt verstehe ich dich, endlich...


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @Udo561
> du bist schuld, dass ich jetzt erst mal meine Tastatur reinigen muss !
> Selten so gelacht!



Hi,
ich gönne es dir 
Ich kann damit leben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich gönne es dir
> Ich kann damit leben
> Gruß Udo



kommst mit mir nicht mit, ätsch. 
Nach 26 Stunde im Auto sehe ich noch zerknitterter aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Foto ?


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

ich hab mit dem begriff "profi" so meine schwierigkeiten.
bei uns haben 'se für profis/professionelle jetzt verrichtungsboxen eingerichtet.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> kommst mit mir nicht mit, ätsch.
> Nach 26 Stunde im Auto sehe ich noch zerknitterter aus.



Ich war da aber gerade erst mal 2 Stunden am angeln :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Walstipper (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Potti87 schrieb:


> was macht eurer meinung nach den Unterschied zwischen nem normalen Angler und zwischen nem Angelprofi?



- Knowhow
- Viel Praxis
- Gewässer und Mittel für die Praxis
- Beherrschung von Gerät
- Gewässer lesen können
- Erfahrung

Beispiel:

Profi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DmJSmROhNc
Profi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvdQYnnr1s4
Kein Profi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulTd_mn1EoY


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Foto ?



findest du von mir unendlich viele im Inet.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> das letzte mal wo es mir vor lauter Lachen Tränen auf meine Tastatur gehauen hat, war als ich dieses Video wie fange ich einen Fisch gesehen habe.
> Na erkennt jemand den Hauptdarsteller?



er hat es getan! :g


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Um es nochmal zu betonen:
Es gibt in Deutschland (meines Wissens nach) keinen, der nur vom Angeln seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann.
Die machen alle nebenbei andere Dinge (Guiding, Verkauf, Marketing, etc.)|wavey:.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Um es nochmal zu betonen:
> Es gibt in Deutschland (meines Wissens nach) keinen, der nur vom Angeln seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann.
> Die machen alle nebenbei andere Dinge (Guiding, Verkauf, Marketing, etc.)|wavey:.



Die Zeiten werden sich bessern und dann bekommste pro Wurf 10 €, wer dann im Akkord schnell auswerfen und einkurbeln kann, der kann ganz schön verdienen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Potti87 schrieb:


> was macht eurer meinung nach den Unterschied zwischen nem normalen Angler und zwischen nem Angelprofi?



Ich sag's mal per Metapher,
Du stehst in einer Bar, eine scharfe Schnitte stöckelt auf dich zu, lehnt sich zu dir und haucht dir die Zimmernummer ins Ohr.
- Nimmt sie Kohle, ist sie ein Profi.
- Nimmt sie keine, ist sie entweder 'ne Schl..., Zivilpolizistin der Sitte, Transe oder Illusion.
Und ja, Sten, Profis sehen besser aus


----------



## volkerm (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Kati,

Ihr denkt zu einfach.
Ein guter Guide müsste in Deutschland um 400-600 Euro pro Tag einnehmen, um leben zu können, und noch für die Rente zu sparen????


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Es gibt keinen der in De.vom Angeln leben kann?????


Das sehe ich aber anders,ich kenne etliche die davon in De.leben können und das sogar ganz gut.

Sorry hab das Verkauf....net gelesen,aber da bleiben trotzdem noch nen paar übrig die übers Angeln berühmt geworden sind,und nun mit ihren Namen Geld verdienen. 
|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

@volkerma

Das sollte natürlich ein Scherz sein. So schwer zu erkennen?


Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich diese Diskussion schon erlebt habe. Und mich wundert, dass wir schon auf Seite 5 sind, ohne das Namen hin und her fliegen ...ausser Udo, meine ich 

Als nächstes kommt dann,
- mit dem Boot, dem Equipment, der Zeit, den Gewässern,... würde ich noch mehr fangen als die Deppen
- schau dir mal den xxx an, der kann gar nix
- den zzz finde ich aber noch viel blöder
- die angeln nur in Teichen, wo's mehr Fische als Wasser gibt
- ich kann viel besser angeln
_(oh sorry, das war glaub ich schon dran)_
- alles Werbehuren, wandelnde Litfasssäulen, käufliches Gesindel, Lug & Trug
- wie kann es xxx wagen, yyy€ für eine Guidingtour zu nehmen
- usw. usw. usw.

Der Begriff Profi sagt nix aus, ausser
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profi

Somit kann ich hier besser so einen wie oben loslassen.
Denn dieser Trööt eignet sich hervorragend zum blödeln.
Und nur dazu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Der Unterschied ist:

Der Profi *muss* angeln. Er kann oft nicht so fischen wie er es möchte, sondern muss sich an seinen Vorgaben orientieren.
Er kann nicht im uralten Lieblingsfanggarantierparka fischen gehen sondern muss fotgen gekleidet sein. 
Ein Profi steht unter Erfolgsdruck. Er muss fangen und muss dazu Gewässer anfahren, an denen es eine möglichst hohe Fanggarantie gibt. 
Er kann sich nicht mit dem Angelkram ans Wasser setzen, der ihm am besten zusagt, sondern muss Markentreu sein, zumindest aber immer "up to date".
Ein Profi kann nicht mal ein, zwei Stunden im Angelladen stehen und belangloses Zeugs quatschen, sondern muss sich anbiedern  lassen und die absolut fängigen Geheimtips runterbeten. 
Ein Profi kann nicht offen sagen oder schreiben, dass die neue Rute von XY totaler, überteuerter Schrott ist, denn dann zahlt XY nix. Er kann auch nicht sagen oder schreiben, dass die Rute von ABC saugut ist und dazu noch sehr preiswert, weil XY sonst sauer wird. 

Es unterscheidet den Angelprofi nix von anderen Arbeitnehmern, außer der relativen Unsicherheit des Einkommens und einer sehr fragilen Zukunftperspektive.


----------



## Red Twister (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Servus zusammen!

Wann ist man "Profi"?
Ich denke mal genau dann, wenn man von anderen dazu gemacht wird.

Man sieht mal Angler im TV oder im Internet und schon werden sie als Profis hingestellt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die wahren Angelprofis irgendwo unter uns "Normalos" zu finden sind.
Halt Leute die das Angeln von der Pike auf gelernt haben und ständig am Wasser sind.

Einer der meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein Profi ist und den auch fast jeder kennt ist Matze Koch von Fisch und Fang!
Ein Allrounder der sich nicht nur auf das teuerste Zeug konzentriert sondern auf das Wesentliche.

Aber ansonsten fällt mir kein "Profi" ein.
Die ganzen sogenannten "Karfenprofis" haben vielleicht Ahnung vom Karpfenangeln, aber viele von denen wissen wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wie man eine richtige Raubfischmontage baut.

Wie gesagt: Für mich sind Allround Angler die wahren Profis. Leute die sich der Situation anpassen und improvisieren können.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Wann ist man "Profi"?
> Ich denke mal genau dann, wenn man von anderen dazu gemacht wird.
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## riecken (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ja so denke ich auch würde ma sagen das mann viele der fisch und fang so nennen kann ! johannes dietl z.b. genau so  Er angelt auch mit einer skelli und nicht mit einer sonst was Japan rute.


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Jo besonders wenn man beachtet das die Skelli in Japan gefertigt wird|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




95% unserer Blanks kommen aus Japan China und co.Weil die da Marktführer drin sind und alle großen Hersteller da fertigen lassen. 
|wavey:


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ja wenns denn so simpel ist, ein professioneller Angler zu werden, dann frage ich mich schon, warum die hier nicht wenigen und offensichtlichen Neider es uns allen nicht schon längst gezeigt haben!

Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten schon so viele Kandidaten daran scheitern sehen, vom Obergeriff Angeln zu leben, oder sie haben es wenigstens aufgegeben, es dahingehend zu betreiben; mich selbst aus letzterem Grunde eingeschlossen.

Habt ihr euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, was es für einen Aufwand macht, nur fünf Minuten soliden Angelfilm herzustellen? Oder was es Arbeit macht, bis man anderthalb Magazinseiten druckreif und bebildert einreichen kann? Was glaubt ihr bekommt man dafür an Barem?

Die nordamerikanischen Bass Pros kann man getrost mit Sportlern aus den bezahlten Ligen vergleichen. Da kommt man nicht nur deswegen hin, weil man weiß, wo an der Angel oben und unten ist!

Ich weiß auch nicht, wer von euch beispielsweise den Uli Beyer persönlich kennt. Wenn ich mir aber die Zeit ansehe, die er für seine Arbeit aufwendet, dann habe ich als Fernfahrer direkt generöse Freizeiten!

In meinem Leben habe ich zweimal ein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. In beiden Fällen litt am Ende die Freude am Hobby per se. Der Pro macht es, weil er muss. Ich mache es, weil es meine Passion ist!

Und noch etwas. Diese Leute fangen in der Tat, auch an ihnen unbekannten Gewässern, besser, als der Otto Normalangler. Der Grund ist so einfach, wie einleuchtend. Sie sind den Erfolgsdruck gewohnt und wissen ihm mit Erfahrung und Können zu begegnen. Die Technik spielt dabei eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle. Ein Boot kann sich jeder mieten. Echolote ebenfalls. Aber nur die wenigsten wissen die Sachen auch zu nutzen. Das und die Fähigkeit, ein fremdes Wasser zu lesen macht den feinen Unterschied!


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Danke Andal. #6
Um gleich bei deinem letzten Satz weiterzumachen, fällt mir eine wunderschöne Geschichte zu einem englischen Profi ein, ich weiß net mehr genau wer es war, glaube aber Fred Taylor.
Er sollte für eine Filmaufnahme einen Friedfisch fangen, ich meine eine Barbe. 1Std. Zeit stand zur Verfügung. 45min lief er nur am Ufer lang, ohne zu angeln. Das Filmteam drehte schier durch. Als er meinte, es sei gut, pflanzte er sich hin, warf seine Rute aus (eine Rute wohlgemerkt) und hatte in weniger als 10min so'n Viech im Kescher.
That's professional!


----------



## riecken (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo besonders wenn man beachtet das die Skelli in Japan gefertigt wird|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


das es aus japen kommt ist mir klar..meine aber ehr so was 
http://www.tackle-import.com/epages/61234263.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61234263/Categories/Xzoga/%22Japan%20Style%22

Und das die skelli auch viele andere benutzen


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Das war Richard Walker himself und das Filmteam war schon am einpacken, weil es mit "so einem Irren" eh keinen Sinn machen würde, weiterzudrehen.

Wobei ich diese alte Garde der aller Ehren werten Engländer noch gar nicht mal als Profis ansehe. Die waren die wahren Idealisten, denen ging es wirklich ausschließlich ums Angeln!


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

@ riecken:

Käme das Zeug samt und sonders aus original deutscher Produktion, wäre es keinen Furz besser, nur weitstgehend unbezahlbar!


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ist das jetzt nicht ein wenig sinnfrei, Mädels?
Denn warum sollte ein zum Berkley Team gehörender Profiangler _keine_ Berkley Rute fischen?#c


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war Richard Walker himself...


Oui!|rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Hi,
ich hatte es eben schon jemandem per PN geschrieben , wenn ihr wüsstet wie so mancher Profi arbeitet.#q
Ich habe einen "Profi" drei Tage lang bei seiner Arbeit beobachtet als er hier mit seinem Team unterwegs war und gedreht hat.
Was man auf deren DVD´s sieht sollte man nicht immer glauben ,  es ist oft ganz anders gewesen als gezeigt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Andal schrieb:


> ... Das und die Fähigkeit, ein fremdes Wasser zu lesen macht den feinen Unterschied!



deine ausführungen in allen ehren, zwei anmerkungen aber:

ein fernfahrer ist ein fernfahrer --- und wird gebraucht.
ein profi-angler ist ein guter angler, der seine fähigkeit vermarketet: braucht nur er und die magazine.


gute angler sind es sicher.
aber nicht die einzigen - kenn ich zuviele gute ohne kommerzielle interessen.

sind pro's. profis und professionelle.


@andal, dein hinweis auf deren wirtschaftliche unsicherheit/risiken - da fehlt mir der hinweis auf ihre chancen und vor allem der besondere hinweis auf normal-angler, die five-day-work-people.

profi ist gut - ist aber auch "hollywood".

und hat soviel mit uns normal-anglern zu tun  wie die mädchen in den hochglanz-magazinen.

ein profi-angler wirst du nur mit 'erfolg',
ein angler wird zum richtigen (!) durch sein 'dennoch&immer wieder": fanglos wieder am wasser aufkreuzen, zum neuen versuch.
profi-"angler"?

eher GO-GO-Geräte-vertreter


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Dafür wird er ja gesponsert........

Und logisch wird ein Sensas Teamangler keine Colmic Sachen tragen fischen......

Das gleiche bei Penn Shimano.....man unterschreibt ja nen Vertrag und da stehen solche sachen drin wie keine fremdwerbung,eigen Marke hochloben Veranstaltungen besuchen......

Ansonsten hat Andal es gut getroffen.


@Ricken: wußte schon was du meinst,nur wollte ich damit sagen selbst die ganz großen lassen Produzieren.
#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich sach doch das ich kein Profi bin
> Gut aussehen sieht anders aus |supergri
> Gruß Udo



A wat Udo, du hast dich optisch lediglich deinem Fang angepasst, zumindest schaust du auf dem Foto grad so bedröppelt drein wie die Schleie.
Bei uns gibt's ein Sprichwort: " Wie der Herr, so's Gescherr"....|supergri
Was uns direkt zum nächsten Kriterium führt...
Als Profiangler befischt man nur die gutaussehenden Exemplare!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



> A wat Udo, du hast dich optisch lediglich deinem Fang angepasst, zumindest


die Stellung der Mundwinkel, denn die ist nahezu identisch!

@Udo, bei dem Prachtfisch hätte dir ein wenig sichtbare Freude deutlich besser gestanden.
Aber ich kenne solche Fotos auch von mir selbst,oftmals sehe ich darauf auch aus, wie der Geisterbahn entsprungen.

Taxidermist


----------



## seebarsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Hallo
Wenn ihr von mir ein Fangfoto bekommt könnt ihr davon ausgehen das der Fotogravierte Fisch vor dem Foto waidgerecht betäubt und getötet worden ist das nenne Ich (meine Meinung) Profi Haft!?!?


----------



## micha84 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Für mich ist ein Profi der sehr sehr viel Erfahrungen hat. Der also seine Tricks hat wo niemand was fängt am See er aber schon weil er seine Tricks hat. Diese möchtegern Profis wo man immer wieder im Fernsehen in Angelsendungen sieht sind für mich reine Witzfiguren. Hauptsache man hat ca 5000 verschiedene Wobbler und alle zieht man durch das Wasser und irgendwas geht drauf.


Ich hoffe ich werde auch irgendwan zu einem Profi gehören  aber ich glaube das kann man erst sagen wen man 30-40 Jahre Aktiv angelt und somit grosse Erfolge hatte.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

@ Jose:

Auch der professionelle "Vermarktungsprominente" wird gebraucht. Denn liefe die ganze Maschinerie nicht so, wie sie läuft, dann wären Angebot und Nachfrage sicherlich geringer. Das wäre nun wieder so gar nicht im Sinne von Otto Normalangler, der wohl eine üppig sortierten Laden vorfindet und auch gerne die medialen Machwerke konsumiert!

@ Udo:

Von solchen namenlosen Andeutungen hat keiner was. Entweder kann man es belegen, nennt ross und Reiter beim Namen, oder man lässt es.
Alternativ zu den Filmen mit Regie und Schnitt kannst du dir ja auch die Werke des Herrn Lorkowski reinziehen. Da wird die Kamera aufs Stativ gezimmert und da bleibt sie mindestens so lange, bis er schreit: "Mischaaa isch hab einen...!" Die dauern allerdings Stunden und zeigen im Prinzip nichts.

@ Seebarsch:

Was macht die Aufnahme eines toten Fisches profihafter, denn die eines noch lebenden. Oder was meintest du mit "Profi Haft", soll man sie einsperren?


@ All:

Einigt euch mal bitte, wenn ihr mit Profi meint.

Den amerikanischen Turnieranglertyp, der in der Tat davon lebt, weil er Fische fängt und vom Preisgeld lebt.

oder

Den Angler, der Filme dreht, Bücher schreibt und Sendungen moderiert, die sich ausschließlich um das Thema drehen.

oder

Den Angelgerätehändler und Guide/Wettkampfangler.

oder 

Einfach nur einen sehr erfahrenen Angler, der sein Handwerk von Grund auf gelernt und verstanden hat.

Das sind nämlich allesamt grundverschiedene Typen!


----------



## Red Twister (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

@ Andal

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben hatte ist für mich der Ware Profi der, wo das Angeln von der Pike auf gelernt hat und in der Lage ist sich den verschiedensten Gegebenheiten anzupassen.

Ob er nun damit Geld verdient oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Nur kann ich nichts mit Angelrn anfangen die nur eine Angelei gut beherschen und sich in dieser als Profi hinstellen.

Ich angel selber 200 Tage und ca. 100 Nächte im Jahr an den verschiedensten Gewässern.
Mein Kumpel und ich schauen immer, dass wir jährlich 15 - 20 neue, Fremde Gewässer beangeln.
Genau darin liegt für mich nämlich der Reiz des Angeln.
Gewässer lesen und versuchen an Hand der Gegebenheiten und Strukturen den See zu beangeln.

In einem anderen Forum schreibe ich viele Fangberichte und vor zwei Jahren wurde mir angeboten Testberichte zu schreiben.
Dort sollte dann pro 100 Wörter abgerechnet werden.
100 Wörter gleich 1,30€.
Pro Bild gibt es 0,30€

Soviel zum Thema: "davon Leben"

Ich habe dankend abgelehnt, was ich auch getan hätte, wenn es mehr dafür gegeben hätte.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es genau in dem Moment aufhört Spaß zu machen, wenn ein gewisser Zwang dahinter ist.

Von daher kann ich auch mit Gewissheit sagen, dass die von dir aufgestellte These - Neid gegenüber den Profis - in meinem Fall mit Sicherheit nicht zutrifft.

Ein Bekannter von mir war neidisch und hatte alles daran gesetzt Team- und Testangler von einem Boiliehersteller zu werden.
Und was soll ich sagen, er hatte es sogar geschaft.
Ein Jahr später hat er es freiwillig wieder hingeschmissen und rollt wie wir wieder selber seine Boilies.
Er hat seine Freiheiten beim Angeln verloren und konnte nicht mehr so flexibel angeln wie er es gerne wollte.
Der und Der Boilie musste getestet werden ohne, dass auf das Gewässer oder die Jahreszeit Rücksicht genommen wurde.

Von daher lobe ich mir meine Freiheiten und kann mich über jeden Tag am Wasser freuen.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Andal schrieb:


> Einigt euch mal bitte, wenn ihr mit Profi meint.



Alle die Geld damit machen. Also:



Andal schrieb:


> Den amerikanischen Turnieranglertyp, der in der Tat davon lebt, weil er Fische fängt und vom Preisgeld lebt.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...




Im nachhinein wurde hier ja mal das Wort "Profi" von Wikipedia definiert. 



> Ein *Profi*, Kurzwort von veraltend *Professionist*, ist jemand, der im Gegensatz zum Amateur oder Dilettanten eine Tätigkeit beruflich oder zum Erwerb des eigenen Lebensunterhalts als Erwerbstätigkeit ausübt.




Wie weit man die Gruppen: "Den Angler, der Filme dreht, Bücher schreibt und Sendungen moderiert, die sich ausschließlich um das Thema drehen." und Guide da mit einbeziehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke so wirklich den Lebensunterhalt damit zu beziehen ist hier nicht so leicht. 

Ähnlich ist es im Sport, die einen sind die Amateure, die anderen sind Profis.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Hi,
meiner Meinung nach ist ein Profi ein leidenschaftlicher Anger der mehr Zeit am oder auf dem Wasser verbringt als zu Hause.
Zum schreiben von Fang oder Testberichten hat er keine Lust und keine Zeit weil er lieber am angeln oder am Gewässer erkunden ist.
Als Profi sollte man sich auch nicht nur einer Fischart annehmen , ein Profi befischt das was das Gewässer bietet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn ihr von mir ein Fangfoto bekommt könnt ihr davon ausgehen das der Fotogravierte Fisch vor dem Foto waidgerecht betäubt und getötet worden ist das nenne Ich (meine Meinung) Profi Haft!?!?



Wenn Du mit "Profi Haft" das zwanghafte eingesperrt sein in eine indoktrinierte, moralische Zelle meinst, dann ist Deine Ansicht fast richtig. 

Unter Vorbehalt dessen, dass man einen Fisch nicht "betäubt", sondern mit einem oder zwei wuchtigen Schlägen über den Jordan schickt, bevor man mit dem Messer rumforkelt. 

Wenn Du mir "Profi Haft" aber "Profihaft" im Sinne von waidgerecht meinst, dann ist der Fisch entweder vor dem Foto schnell und gründlich zu töten, oder nach dem schnellen Foto unversehrt und überlebensfähig zurückzusetzen. 

Die von Andal angesprochenen Videos von Lorkowski sind übrigens nicht Profi, sondern gehen eher in Richtung "Haft". Jedenfalls wenn ich an das Theater mit dem Lachs an der Siegmündung denke.


----------



## bassking (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Moin.

Als Twisterangler der ersten Stunde - mit Erscheinen der ersten Weichplastikköder auf dem Markt - habe ich über viele Jahre die  "Szene der Profis" beobachtet.

Unter Profi verstehe ich eine herausragende Persönlichkeit in ihrem Angelgebiet , die Eigenes geschaffen hat und einen erheblichen Anteil an der Weiterentwicklung wenigstens einer Sparte der Angelei verbuchen kann.

Es gibt daher - meiner Meinung nach - in der aktuellen Presse/Filmlandschaft so gut wie *keine Profis*.

Was leider, leider Gottes stark zugenommen hat - auch gerade im profilierungssüchtigen "Junganglersegment" , sind sogn. "Blender".

Ein Blender zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er medial zwar präsent ist - im Grunde genommen aber seine Fangerfolge aus dem Abkupfern von Althergebrachtem bezieht...

und es als neu bzw. "seine" Leistung verkauft.

Letztendlich werden *alte* Methoden *neu* vermarktet...leider scheint es immer wieder Anfängerangler zu geben, die den Weg des Nachahmens beschreiten, sich voll an Medien orientieren und zum "Plagiatangler" werden-

genauso, wie ihr "Vorbild".

Glaubt mir, *alle* kochen nur mit Wasser ; gesteigerte Fangerfolge haben mit einem erheblichen Zeit/Angelaufwand zu tun - und sind von guten bis hervorragenden Fischgründen abhängig.

Mit dem Zeitaufwand kommt gesteigerte Erfahrung hinzu - ebenso wird das Glück nicht selten durch Arbeitsaufwand gewissermaßen erzwungen.

Es gibt von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen ( zu denen ich ebenfalls Herrn M. Koch zähle) in Deutschland *kaum* medial präsenten Angler , die das Wort "Profi" verdienen.

Es gibt allerdings reichlich Nachahmer, die durch Penetranz in den Medien Glauben machen wollen, sie seien beste Angler.

Die Mehrzahl der erfahrungsreichen "Profis" treten mM. nach in den Medien überhaupt nicht auf - weil es das *HOBBY VERSAUT!*

Gruß, Bassking.#h


----------



## Siever (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Puuuh, das ist mal wieder ein schwieriges Thema, weil mal wieder viele subjektive Begriffe im Mittelpunkt stehen. Unter "Profi" versteht ja jeder etwas anderes. Vom Begriff her ist ein Profi jemand, der mit seiner Tätigkeit Kohle verdient, für mich ist ein Profi jemand, der sein Handwerk versteht.
Ich unterscheide deshalb meistens zwischen "Berufsangler" und "Profi", wobei ganz klar gesagt werden muss, dass ein Berufsangler ein Profi sein kann, oder aber auch nicht. Ein Profi ist auch nicht zwangsläufig ein Berufsangler oder Angelmagazinmitarbeiter.
Manche Angler, die für Profis gehalten werden sind deshalb für viele Profis, weil sie in irgendwelchen Magazinen und Videos auftauchen. 
Dabei sind viele dieser Gattung eigentlich nur Verkäufer bzw. Werbefiguren für EINE Marke! Kein Mensch weiß, welche Fangquote (ich meine Anzahl an Fischen an X Tagen) diese Leute haben, wie die Videos und Artikel geschnitten werden etc. . Vermittelt wird nur, dass man mit Köder XY ganz bestimmt gut fängt.
Natürlich gibt es auch echt gute Leute, mit tollen Vorträgen bla und blub.
Ich finde, dass man die Angler in den meisten Magazinen trotzdem eher Zielfischprofis nennen sollte. 
Ein Angelprofi sollte meiner Meinung nach flexibel sein und an unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Methoden "gut" fangen. 
Daher gibt es für mich Tausende Angler, die irgendwie Profis sind. Schaut euch doch mal hier im AB um, wieviele Cracks hier sind, die kein Mensch kennt!

Aus den Medien fällt mir spontan nur ein wirklicher (sympathischer) Allrounder ein, der für mich ein echter "Profi" ist, sein Geld damit verdient, mit alten und neuen Methoden alles mögliche fängt, für keine Marke gezielt wirbt und ehrlich ist, wenn er mal nichts fängt. 
Neben M. Koch gibt es aber mehrere Leute im Anglerboard, die genau so bekannt sein könnten, wenn sie nur wollten!
Für mich sind sie genau so PROFIS!


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Profis sind auch mit mehr Emotionen dabei als "normale Angler"!!! ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HluB1vPgH4U&feature=related

Is der Typ geil!!


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Siever schrieb:


> [...] für mich ist ein Profi jemand, der sein Handwerk versteht.[...]





kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal per Metapher,
> Du stehst in einer Bar, eine scharfe Schnitte stöckelt auf dich zu, lehnt sich zu dir und haucht dir die Zimmernummer ins Ohr.
> - Nimmt sie Kohle, ist sie ein Profi.
> - Nimmt sie keine, ist sie entweder 'ne Schl..., Zivilpolizistin der Sitte, Transe oder Illusion.
> Und ja, Sten, Profis sehen besser aus



:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



			
				zanderzone;3236815[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Profis sind auch mit mehr Emotionen dabei als "normale Angler"!!! ;-)*[/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HluB1vPgH4U&feature=related
> 
> Is der Typ geil!!


 


Ist der Umgang mit dem Fisch "Profi-Like" ?
Sehr geil!! #q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Hi,
das ist kein Profi , das ist ein Spinner der sich profilieren muss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Zitat von *zanderzone;3236815[COLOR=red[/B] 					 				
]Profis sind auch mit mehr Emotionen dabei als "normale Angler"!!! ;-)[/COLOR]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HluB1...eature=related

Is der Typ geil!!




Mir geht das Geschrei von dem Typ auf die Nerven, der ist doch auf Drogen, oder?

Taxidermist*


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist kein Profi , das ist ein Spinner der sich profilieren muss.
> Gruß Udo


 

Wie erkennt man den Unterschied? Kenne halt keinen Profi.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Glücklicherweise ist mein Rechner stumm.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat von *zanderzone;3236815[COLOR=red[/B]
> ]Profis sind auch mit mehr Emotionen dabei als "normale Angler"!!! ;-)[/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HluB1...eature=related
> ...


*

Der hat gerade ~ 300.000 oder 500.000 Dollar gewonnen.




Udo561 schrieb:



			Hi,
das ist kein Profi , das ist ein Spinner der sich profilieren muss.
Gruß Udo
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nope, den zähle ich zu den Profis. Der hat mit "angeln" über (ich glaube) 3 mio Dollar in Turnieren gewonnen und wird gesponsort.

Sponsoren:



Abu Garcia - Abu Garcia fishing rods and reels
BassCat - Tournament-tested bass fishing boats
Berkley Fishing - Gripper jigs, Trilene line, and Powerbaits
Cocoons Eyewear - Cocoons sunglasses fit over prescription glasses
Custom Lures Unlimited - Crankbaits, topwater, swinbaits, jigs and more
Dick's Sporting Goods - For all your sporting goods needs
Laserlure - Water-activated laser-enfused lures
Molix Fishing - wirebaits, bladebaits, spinnerbaits, jigs and hardbaits
SOG Knives and Tools - SOG essential equipment, knives and tools
Spiderwire - Spiderwire braided superline, fluorocarbon and monofilament fishing line
Toyota Trucks - Mike's choice for tow vehicles
Versus Country - Home of great outdoor programming, including 'City Limits Fishing'
Yamaha Outboards - Fresh and salt water outboard motors
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Dennoch ist der Umgand mit den Fisch nicht der Beste.*


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist der Umgang mit dem Fisch "Profi-Like" ?
> Sehr geil!! #q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Gott!! Is hier dir Goldwaage wieder im Spiel?? Manchmal ist es hier lächerlich und nicht der Typ auf dem Video!

Natürlich ist der Typ ein Spinner aber er hats raus und macht ne Menge Kohle mit seinem Geschreie!!


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dennoch ist der Umgand mit den Fisch nicht der Beste.


 

Liegt daran das viele Länder sich nicht am Deutschen Wesen und seinen Auswüchen ein beispiel nehmen.

Wir werden hier nur anders erzogen,was zb.am Lehrgang liegt wo einem Sachen beigebracht werden die Deutsche so sehen,aber der rest der Welt lacht darüber. 

Auffallend auch,ist ein Deutscher im Ausland findet er die regeln da gut,und hält sich dran C&R zb....kaum wieder zuhause predigt er das alte Lied.


Das ist wahrlich Profihaft,und gibs nur in einem Land.


#h


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



gründler schrieb:


> Liegt daran das viele Länder sich nicht am Deutschen Wesen und seinen Auswüchen ein beispiel nehmen.
> 
> Wir werden hier nur anders erzogen,was zb.am Lehrgang liegt wo einem Sachen beigebracht werden die Deutsche so sehen,aber der rest der Welt lacht darüber.



Damit hast du wohl recht. Bin gespannt wann wegen Tierliebe das Autofahren eingestellt wird, weil zu viele Fliegen auf den Scheiben kleben.


Edit: Ganz davon ab, wenn man hier Karpfen oder Waller anbindet um ein Foto am Tag zu machen... fraglich ob das besser ist.


----------



## Siever (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Der hat gerade ~ 300.000 oder 500.000 Dollar gewonnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Güte! Nur weil der Millionen bekommt ist er Profi?!Die übertreiben einfach völlig mit Preis-und Sponsorengeldern!Trotzdem gibt es hier genau  so erfolgreiche Angler, die halt das Pech (oder Glück) haben nichts oder weniger zu bekommen?Sind Sie deshalb weniger Profi?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Die Frage ist, wie man Profi definiert. (Profi = lebt davon)

Einfaches Beispiel wäre da die Professionelle. Ob die ihr "Handwerk" nun gut kann oder nicht - scheiß egal - sie lebt davon. 

Es goibt bestimmt einige die dieses "Handwerk" besser können, aber keine Professionellen sind - die sitzen dann meinetwegen bei Aldi hinter der Kasse, oder machen sonstwas.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Siever schrieb:


> Die übertreiben einfach völlig mit Preis-und Sponsorengeldern!



Naja... Angeln ist dort halt angesehen. Versuch hier mal ein Fußball-Profi zu erzählen, er kriegt keine Kohlen mehr, weil das ja eh alles übertrieben ist und darf nun selbst bei Aldi hinter die Kasse.


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Damit hast du wohl recht. Bin gespannt wann wegen Tierliebe das Autofahren eingestellt wird, weil zu viele Fliegen auf den Scheiben kleben.


 

Letztes Ot:

Achtet mal drauf wie in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Werbung gibt mit Tierliebe.........in Dokus Filmen Serien....mehr und mehr spielt das TSG eine Rolle oder wird geschickt eingebaut.

Wie erreicht man die Masse = über TV Radio......und was im TV kommt muss ja wahr sein  ^^

So nun weiter machen mit Profi oder nicht Profi.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Aber egal was man hier schreibt! Irgendwelche "Schlaumeier" finden immer wieder
das Haar in der Suppe! Meine Güte!! Der Typ hat nen Fisch in der Hand und kein Baby!!


----------



## paul hucho (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

aber wenns mir irgendwann gelingt nen huchen zu fangen, dann würd ich bestimmt auch so schrein:vik::vik:


@ zanderzone
bitte signatur ändern 


#h


----------



## Siever (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Naja... Angeln ist dort halt angesehen. Versuch hier mal ein Fußball-Profi zu erzählen, er kriegt keine Kohlen mehr, weil das ja eh alles übertrieben ist und darf nun selbst bei Aldi hinter die Kasse.


 
Klar, die sind genau so überbezahlt. Der Wortherkunft nach ist dieser Typ genauso wie die Fußballstars ein absoluter Vollprofi. Nur entspricht das halt nicht meinen "Profi"- Vorstellungen. Eher "Vollidiot"... .
Kleiner Unterschied zu Fußballprofis: die meisten Spieler verdienen Geld, bis sie maximal 35Jahre alt sind. Danach müssen die meisten mit der kohle, die sie bis dahin gemacht haben, bis zum Ende klar kommen. Der Angler kann da doch etwas länger Kohle schäffeln. 


P.s. ich würde gerne so Deppen wie C. Ronaldo bei Aldi sehen! Nur ohne Schulabschluss geht selbst da nix... .


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



paul hucho schrieb:


> @ zanderzone
> bitte signatur ändern
> 
> 
> #h




Niemals:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Es ist ja nun nicht egal wie wer ein Wort selbst definiert... 

Die Definition ist halt einfach gegeben:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...i&sa=X&ei=lVBdTeCpEoeMswbLhK3bCg&ved=0CBgQkAE


Edit: Leider habe ich kein Duden zur Hand, vielleicht steht da aber etwas anderes drinne?!


----------



## Siever (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

|sagnix und bleibe bei meiner Meinung!|muahah:


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ja nun. Wenn jeder die Worte so definiert, wie er will, versteht sich hier bald niemand mehr.


----------



## Walstipper (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Gott!! Is hier dir Goldwaage wieder im Spiel?? Manchmal ist es hier lächerlich und nicht der Typ auf dem Video!



Unüberdachtes gesabbel halt.
Jener gelandete Fisch brachte Iaconelli den Sieg bei den BassMasters 2003.
Für einen professionierten US-Angler also das maximal Erreichbare seiner Karriere.


----------



## a.bu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist:
> 
> Der Profi *muss* angeln. Er kann oft nicht so fischen wie er es möchte, sondern muss sich an seinen Vorgaben orientieren.
> Er kann nicht im uralten Lieblingsfanggarantierparka fischen gehen sondern muss fotgen gekleidet sein.
> ...


 

Hi Ralle,

eine sehr interessante Sichtweise, hier aber mal meine Meinung dazu:

1: er muß nicht angeln, er will angeln und zwar so oft und so viel wie es irgendwie möglich ist,es ist seine Passion ist und nichts aber auch rein gar nichts bereitet Ihm mehr Freude, Familie und Freunde haben da allerdings manchmal so ihre Probleme mit.

2: Fotogen muß er  nur sein wenn es vielleicht mal mit der Zeitung losgeht, ansonsten trägt auch er die pracktische zum Teil 10 Jahre alte Klamotte, Hauptsache sie ist bequem.

3: Erfolgsdruck von aussen kennt er nicht, er setzt sich zu hause in Ruhe mit dem vergangenen Angeln auseinander und analysiert warum er den einen oder anderen Fisch nicht gefangen hat. Er versucht Wege zu finden dieses beim nächsten mal zu ändern.

4:Klar fischt er seine Marke, aber die kostet Ihn auch wenig. Er testet sie unter Echtbedingungen und lässt gute wie auch negative Erfahrungen seinem Sponsor zukommen um ein möglichst brauchbaren Angelartikel auf den Markt zu bringen.

5:Falsch, er läßt sich nicht anbiedern, er sucht den Dialog mit anderen Anglern und tauscht sich aus. Niemand hat die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und ein Profi wäre dumm wenn er die Erfahrungen anderer Angler ignorieren und nicht aufarbeiten würde.

6: Wieder falsch, ein minderwertiges Produckt in den Himmel zu loben, wäre das Schlimmste was er machen könnte, in Zeiten des Internets würde es nur Stunden dauern bis die Kritik der Käufer diesen kurzfristigen Verkaufserfolg nachhaltig zur nichte machen würde. Er wird nichts unversucht lassen seinen Sponsor davon zu überzeugen minderwertige Produkte vom Markt zu nehmen.

7: Natürlich kann er die Produkte der Konkurenz öffendlich nicht in den Himmel loben, er wird aber auf Nachfrage und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen positive sowie negative Kritik anbringen.



Ist so meine persönliche Meinung zum Angelprofi, gesponserten Angler oder was auch immer

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## daci7 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber egal was man hier schreibt! Irgendwelche "Schlaumeier" finden immer wieder
> das Haar in der Suppe! Meine Güte!! Der Typ hat nen Fisch in der Hand und kein Baby!!



HAHAHA! Man was musste ich grad lachen :q
Vorgeschichte:
Ich hab mir den Tröt auffer Arbeit durchgelesen ... da hab ich allerdings keinen Player installiert und auch kein Sound, also hab ich das Video nicht sehn könn. 
Von den Kommentaren her hab ich gedacht da schmeißt jemand nen Fisch durch die Luft und hüpft drauf rum ... 

DER FISCH WIRD JA NICHT EINMAL "FALSCH" ABGELEGT! DA IST NICHTS... Oder wird hier diskutiert ob der Typ dem Fisch zu laut ins Ohr schreit? Ich versteh die Empörung nicht. Echt jetz.

Übertreibts nicht mit eurer Fischliebe Freunde  Wir sind immerhin Angler.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ist zwar alles OT, aber:
- der hat ein Lebewesen gefangen
- mit einem spitzen Haken (aua!)
(Nachtrag: und sorry, das muss ja Hacken heissen)
- ihn unter Stress herangezerrt
- dem Element entrissen
- hält ihn in der Hand; und auch noch am Mund festgehalten
- hat ihn nicht innerhalb einer 1/4 Sek. sachgerecht betäubt und per Herzstich getötet (wie in der Prüfung doch wohl gelernt)
- ...und vermutlich wollte er ihn nicht mal verzehren!
*ICH BIN ENTSETZT UND EMPÖRT!!!*
|bigeyes :e


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - hat ihn nicht innerhalb einer 1/4 Sek. sachgerecht betäubt und per Herzstich getötet (wie in der Prüfung doch wohl gelernt)



Nein, er hat ihn mittels Einwirkung hochfrequenter Schallwellen auf das Seitenlinienorgan in ein künstliches Koma versetzt. 

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. :q:q:q


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist zwar alles OT, aber:
> - der hat ein Lebewesen gefangen
> - mit einem spitzen Haken (aua!)
> (Nachtrag: und sorry, das muss ja Hacken heissen)
> ...



Tote Fische zählen bei solchen Turnieren nicht - wie Ralle schon schrieb. Andere Länder andere Sitten.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
Oh mann, in wat für'nem Film bin ich hier eigentlich gelandet...
Ich schmeiß mich weg!


----------



## Walstipper (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Tote Fische zählen bei solchen Turnieren nicht - wie Ralle schon schrieb. Andere Länder andere Sitten.



Was wenn der Fisch im bootsinternen Hälterbecken eingeht?
Ist auf jedem Boot ein Kontrollhivie, der schaut das nicht gecheatet wird?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ich glaube ein toter Fisch wird nicht gewertet. Auch wenn er lebend in der/die/das "live-well" kommt und tot raus. Zumindestens hab ich das mal so aufgeschnappt.

Ich kenn die Regeln aber nicht, musst mal googlen, dann kannste uns aufklären.


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Auf einigen Wettkämpfen sitzt pro Boot ein Schiedsrichter der alles notiert länge gewicht......sowie auch Strafpunkte bei fehlern.

Aber auch da gibt es unterschiede,gibt auch welche wo der fang erst hinterher ausgewertet wird.Je nach Veranstaltung und grade des Wettkampfs herschen da auch verschiedene regeln.

Woher ich das weiß,ich kenne da jemand der nimmt an sowas teil,Startgelder bis zu 10.000Dollar und mehr,sind da auch keine Seltenheit. 
|wavey:


----------



## seebarsch (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Ich bin Platt!?!?
In NRW müssen manche "Hobby-Kolegen" mal überlegen was sie in der Prüfung gelernt haben oder die Prüfer müssen sich überlegen ob Sie ihren Prüfungsauftrag gerecht werden.
Betäuben vor dem töten!?!?
schnell genug Fotografieren damit schonen zurückgesetzt werden kann??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Warum Auf ein Lebewesen aus sein nur um es in mein EGO Album zustellen??????????


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Ich bin Platt!?!?


Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## seebarsch (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.


Was sind Satszeichen?????????

Wer Von Euch war Gestern in Düsseldorf?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Was sind Satszeichen?????????
> 
> Wer Von Euch war Gestern in Düsseldorf?




Wieso?

Fehlt etwas?


----------



## Nudel (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Was sind Satszeichen?????????
> 
> Wer Von Euch war Gestern in Düsseldorf?



|wavey:



> Wieso?
> 
> Fehlt etwas?


Ich hoffe es fehlt net die Unterhose die dort gestern aufer Straße lag...


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Der Trööt hat aber langsam endgültig das Niveau von Sat1-Nachmittagstalkshows unterschritten, hm?

Ich versuch mal eine Kurve zum Ursprung zu machen:

- Warum schreiben so viele hier, dass ein Profi -ob nun bezahlt oder privat- unbedingt ein Allrounder sein muss, auf allen Gebieten versiert?
Ist Klitschko kein Profisportler, nur weil er Bodenturnen, Rönradfahren und Synchronschwimmen (vermutlich) nicht drauf hat?

- Und warum stehen die Profis im eigentlichen Sinne, also Berufsangler, Teamangler,... eigentlich so unter Beschuss? Z.B. in der Form von, "ist nur eine Werbenutte der Marke X"?
Keine Sau regt sich darüber auf, dass ein Formel1-Fahrer aussieht wie eine wandelnde Litfaßsäule, inkl. Sponsoren-Aufnähern, die nicht mal was mit Rennsport zu tun haben.

- Was ist der Grund, das gerade (und nur?) im Angelsektor, Profis, Promis, Erfolgreiche & vom Glück gesegnete, bis zum Vereinskollegen, der beim Anangeln vorne liegt, dermaßen angefeindet, beneidet und abgelehnt werden?
Wieso wird Erfolg und/oder Glück nicht einfach anerkannt?
Mir fällt kein anderer Sport- od. Freizeitbereich ein, wo es vergleichbar abgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



> - Und warum stehen die Profis im eigentlichen Sinne, also Berufsangler, Teamangler,... eigentlich so unter Beschuss?


Weil es zu viele "Nichtprofis" gibt, welche immer zeigen, dass sie locker mit manchen (nicht allen!) Profis mithalten können.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es zu viele "Nichtprofis" gibt, welche immer zeigen, dass sie locker mit manchen (nicht allen!) Profis mithalten können.



Solche habe ich nicht vergessen:



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... bis zum Vereinskollegen, der beim Anangeln vorne liegt, dermaßen angefeindet, beneidet und abgelehnt werden?



Auch die werden auch oft net verschont.
Das ist nicht mal ein Problem, welches nur Profis gleich welcher Art betrifft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Es ist daraus resutlierend einfach der pure Neid:
Der kann auch nicht besser angeln als ich - aber kriegt noch Kohle dafür...

Und wenn man so mitkriegt auf Messen und Veranstaltungen, wie sich mancher "Profi" da aufführt, ist das auch kein Wunder.

Profiangler bedeutet eben nicht immer auch "Kommunikationsprofi"...

Oder anders gesagt:
Wie die Erfahrung lehrt, tut sich nicht jede Firma damit einen Gefallen, einfach bekannte Gesichter zu verpflichten..

Zumal dann, wenn diese "Profis" dann auch noch Firmenhopping betreiben - also augenscheinlich nicht aus Überzeugung zur Marke stehen..


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Trööt hat aber langsam endgültig das Niveau von Sat1-Nachmittagstalkshows unterschritten, hm?
> 
> Ich versuch mal eine Kurve zum Ursprung zu machen:
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Kati,#h

ist es wirklich so,dass so viel geneidet wird? Kann es nicht auch sein,dass manche Anfeindungen kein Neid sind,sondern
häufig mit der Außendarstellung des "Profis" zusammen hängen? Ich habe noch nie gehört,dass z.B. die angelnden
Brüder Grossmann derart in Frage gestellt wurden.Ebenso
könnte ich es mir bei einem Ulli Beyer oder Ditmar Isaiiasch
(sorry,vermutlich falsch geschreiben) vorstellen.Bei denen stimmt, zumindest in meinen Augen, der Auftritt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieso wird Erfolg und/oder Glück nicht einfach anerkannt?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist daraus resutlierend einfach der pure Neid:



Wie hieß es in einer Signatur: Neid ist die deutsche Form der Anerkennung.


----------



## Walstipper (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Warum schreiben so viele hier, dass ein Profi -ob nun bezahlt oder privat- unbedingt ein Allrounder sein muss, auf allen Gebieten versiert?
> Ist Klitschko kein Profisportler, nur weil er Bodenturnen, Rönradfahren und Synchronschwimmen (vermutlich) nicht drauf hat?



Sehr richtig, da wurden Äppel mit Birn verglichen.
Lad doch mal nen Iaconelli, Itö, Namiki, van Dam oder Imea zum Grundrutenansitz ein, er solle doch zeigen ob er ein guter "Allrounder" sei. 
Der holt sich nach 20min ne Pulle Whisky und dazu ne Bootsillustrierte.
Als würde man den Klitschko beten, sich doch mal bei der WCW/WWF zu zeigen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist daraus resutlierend einfach der pure Neid:
> Der kann auch nicht besser angeln als ich - aber kriegt noch Kohle dafür...



Er muss auch viel mehr können als schnödes Fische fangen,

- Wortgewandheit in Sprache und Schrift
- gute Bilder machen
- Lehren und Lernen können

usw...

Es ist zwar schön einfach nur die Stückzahlen der Fänge zu vergleichen, nur gehört da viel mehr dazu...


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Trööt hat aber langsam endgültig das Niveau von Sat1-Nachmittagstalkshows unterschritten, hm?
> 
> Ich versuch mal eine Kurve zum Ursprung zu machen:
> 
> ...


Das würd ich schon gern mal sehn =) Ne, das find ich natürlich auch Quatsch.



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Und warum stehen die Profis im eigentlichen Sinne, also Berufsangler, Teamangler,... eigentlich so unter Beschuss? Z.B. in der Form von, "ist nur eine Werbenutte der Marke X"?
> Keine Sau regt sich darüber auf, dass ein Formel1-Fahrer aussieht wie eine wandelnde Litfaßsäule, inkl. Sponsoren-Aufnähern, die nicht mal was mit Rennsport zu tun haben.


 
Find ich persöhnlich genauso blöd. Ich bin aber generell kein Freund von Werbung und Menschenvermarktung.
Gleiches gilt auch für sog. "Promis" ... ich könnte jedes mal kotzen wenn ich Berliner-Fenster (U-Bahn-TV) Prominews sehe ... aber ich schweife schon wieder ab ...



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Was ist der Grund, das gerade (und nur?) im Angelsektor, Profis, Promis, Erfolgreiche & vom Glück gesegnete, bis zum Vereinskollegen, der beim Anangeln vorne liegt, dermaßen angefeindet, beneidet und abgelehnt werden?


 
Glaub mir, dass ist garantiert nicht nur im Angelsektor so. Aber da wir hier in einem Anglerboard sind kriegen wir das eben besonders mit  



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieso wird Erfolg und/oder Glück nicht einfach anerkannt?
> Mir fällt kein anderer Sport- od. Freizeitbereich ein, wo es vergleichbar abgeht.


 
Jeglicher Sport, Film und Fernsehn, selbst in der Wissenschaft ... "Der ist ja nur aufs Publizieren aus und reicht jeden Furz der Arbeitsgruppe mit sich als Erstautor ein ..."

Neid gehört nunmal zu den stärksten menschlichen Emotionen. Und im Prinzip profitiert ja der Wettkampf davon ... niemand gönnt dem Anderen etwas, jeder will alles für sich. Der Mensch ist Egoist. Und unser System lebt eben von dieser Eigenschaft  Ohne den neid und seine Folgen würde doch die heutige Marktwirtschaft sofort zusammenbrechen ... was meinst du wie viele Luxusartikel wirklich gekauft werden, weil sie gebraucht werden und wie viele nur gekauft werden damit der nachbar neidisch ist? ... ich schweife schon wieder ab :q

Aber im Prinzip bin ich auch deiner Meinung. Gönnen können ist heutzutage leider eine wenig gepflegte Eigenschaft.


----------



## Siever (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Neid ist leider meist die erste Reaktion eines Menschen auf den Erfolg des anderen. Das hat tausende, unter anderem gesellschaftliche Gründe... . Traurig, traurig... . Aber freisprechen kann man sich selbst auch nicht davon. Ich habe mal an einem Forellenteich neben einem total unsympathischen Vollhorst gesessen, der ohne Ende gefangen hat. Ich nix. Neidisch war ich da auch, aber das hängt vermutlich mit der Sympatie bzw. Antipathie zusammen. Wenn mein Kumpel gut fängt und ich nichts, helfe ich gerne beim Keschern und freu mich für ihn... .
Generell versuche ich immer (in allen Bereichen) daran zu denken, dass jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmiedes ist. Wenn ich schlecht fange, muss ich mich fragen warum, und wie ich es beim nächsten Mal besser machen kann.
Wenn jemand meint, er müsste mit Angeln sein Geld verdienen, muss er diesen Weg halt irgendwie einschlagen und sich reinhängen... .


----------



## bassking (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Moin.

"Neid" ist ja immer wieder das Gegenargument der Kritisierten-und zieht als Totschlag-Argument ja so ziemlich immer. ABER:

-Und da wären wir auch an einem sehr wichtigen Punkt :

der "Profi" hat *Vorbildfunktion *

Bsp : wenn ein spanischer Angel"Profi" bis zu den Knöcheln in abgeschlagenen Zandern steht, ein norddeutscher "Jungprofi" sich über die Schlächter der Raubfischbestände in der Weser mokiert-

er aber nur mit abgeschlagenen Zandern im Angelshop zu sehen ist,

ein "Profi" an der Siegmündung vorsätzlich Lachse blinkert ,

ein "Semipromi-Nachwuchs-Raubfischangler"  in der Zander und Welsschonzeit gezielt diese Arten fängt und sich abbilden lässt -wenn ein bekannter Hecht"Profi" dem Hecht auf dem M. -See einen trockenen Wobbler ins Maul hängt, der noch auf Lager liegt -

ist das dann *Neid?*

Wenn so mancher wüßte, was in der Szene so gedreht, gemauschelt und verbrochen wird - da wäre der ein oder andere "Profi" ganz schnell wieder Kehrmann ...

Also : Augen auf und bleibt skeptisch 

Bassking.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



bassking schrieb:


> Wenn so mancher wüßte, was in der Szene so gedreht, gemauschelt und verbrochen wird - da wäre der ein oder andere "Profi" ganz schnell wieder Kehrmann ...
> Also : Augen auf und bleibt skeptisch
> 
> Bassking.



Hi,
meine Worte 
Daher habe ich mir auch vor Jahren schon die letzte Angel DVD gekauft .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Servus.
Wenn ich mir in den Angelprospekten die Profis ansehe mit vollen Setzkeschern die an Land liegen ( Browning Katalog) und die Sinnlos getöteten Fische kommt mir das Kotzen. War früher schon immer so da nach jedem Preisfischen hunderte tote Fische an der Oberfläche trieben. Sowas muß nicht sein.
MfG


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Nicht, dass ich hier falsch verstanden werde: ich bin kein Freund von Wettangeln, von Augenwischerei und von Werbung sowieso nicht. 
Mir ging es um den Videobeitrag aus dem bass-fishing-tournament über den plötzlich so hergezogen wurde. Der Typ hat grad nen Haufen Kohle gewonnen und nen dicken Fisch gefangen und freut sich darüber und was kommt hier? - "was ein A*sch, wie der den Fisch behandelt." Obwohl das nicht stimmt, der geht mehr oder weniger korrekt mit dem Tier um. 
Ich will garnicht bestreiten, dass 99% aller Profiangler Vollidioten sind, aber das zeigt doch nur, dass die eben nicht anders sind als wir 

Der eine schneidet Filmclips zusammen um zu zeigen, dass er 20 Meterhechte an einem Tag gefangen hat, weil man sonst eben weniger verkauft und er eben auch von dem leben muss was er macht, der andere kupfert bei seiner Dr. Arbeit ab :q, weil er damit eben an die Knete oder Anerkennung kommt die er glaubt zu brauchen und wieder eina Anderer dopt  bis zum geht-nicht-mehr um einen neuen Rekord im 100m Rückwärts-Sackhüpfen zu bekommen ... weil er die Knete von seinem Sponsor braucht.

Da wir in einer erfolgsorientierten Gesellschaft leben ist das nunmal so. Und wenn ich mit mehreren kollegen zusammen sitze merk ich das auch direkt wieder, da wird nähmlich direkt die Größe der gefangenen Fische der letzten Jahrzehnte verglichen und die Wertigkeit der neuen Ausrüstung hochgepriesen :q Ist das gleiche wie bei den "Profis" nur in klein 

Und natürlich gibts einige wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... da wird nähmlich direkt die Größe der gefangenen Fische der letzten Jahrzehnte verglichen...



Eben, da sind alle gleich, angebl. Profis wie Normalos,
Männer,
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...iehen-bei-Laengenvergleich-den-Kuerzeren.html
wie Frauen
http://mangobluete.tumblr.com/post/3310859104/laengenvergleich
:q


----------



## Walstipper (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

*BassMaster Classic 2011 Live Stream:*

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/live/index

*Standings nach Tag 1:*

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/members/basstrakk


----------



## Walstipper (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

*Start: 17:00*


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Walstipper schrieb:


> van Dam



Ich wette dass es auch kein Zufall ist, dass der sehr weit vorne ist (aktuell erster).


----------



## DokSnyder (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Für mich sind Martin Bowler, Bernard Cribbins (Catching the Impossible), Bob James und Chris Yates (Passion for Angling)der Inbegriff des Anglers. Allrounder, denen man ansieht, dass sie das Angeln leben. Mit alten Bambusruten, knarrenden Bremsen und Centrepins wird da geangelt. Da wird nicht gesponsort oder vermarktet, kein buntes T-Shirt getragen oder auch nur der Name einer Angelfirma genannt... Es geht ums Angeln und um die Liebe zur Natur. Nicht um die schnellste Rute, das proteinreichste Boilie, die neue Ködermarke oder die größte Gesamtmenge gefangenen Fisches.

Wenn der Begriff "Profi" mittlerweile nicht so einen faden, negativen Beigeschmack à la Iaconelli hätte wären diese Jungs für mich die Profis, allein Aufgrund ihres Wissens.
So muss man wohl eine neue Kategorie einführen um solche Angler zu beschreiben: "passionierte" oder "leidenschaftliche" Angler.


----------



## Tate (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Bei mir sind Profis solche Leute,die es als Beruf ausüben bzw. dafür bezahlt werden und davon leben können. Alles andere sind Amateure. Dies ist zwangsläufig keine Abwertung,da einige von ihnen mit ihrer Erfahrung und Können so manchen Profi in den Schatten stellen würden.
Andererseits bin ich froh auf meiner ersten Norwegenreise einen professionellen Guide,zählen ja auch zu den Profis,an meiner Seite gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Walstipper (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Für mich sind Martin Bowler, Bernard Cribbins (Catching the Impossible), Bob James und Chris Yates (Passion for Angling)der Inbegriff des Anglers. Allrounder, denen man ansieht, dass sie das Angeln leben. Mit alten Bambusruten, knarrenden Bremsen und Centrepins wird da geangelt. Da wird nicht gesponsort oder vermarktet, kein buntes T-Shirt getragen oder auch nur der Name einer Angelfirma genannt... Es geht ums Angeln und um die Liebe zur Natur. Nicht um die schnellste Rute, das proteinreichste Boilie, die neue Ködermarke oder die größte Gesamtmenge gefangenen Fisches.
> 
> Wenn der Begriff "Profi" mittlerweile nicht so einen faden, negativen Beigeschmack à la Iaconelli hätte wären diese Jungs für mich die Profis, allein Aufgrund ihres Wissens.
> So muss man wohl eine neue Kategorie einführen um solche Angler zu beschreiben: "passionierte" oder "leidenschaftliche" Angler.



Verstehe, gutes Equipment, finanezielles Sponsoring und das Erstreben besser zu fangen, schließt die Passion natürlich aus.

An sich schon richtig, es gilt zwischen dem objektiven Fangergebnis und der subjektiven "Leidenschaft" zu differenzieren.

Das Problem dabei, wenn man jemandem den Profititel anheftet: Die eine Seite ist messbar, die andere diffus.
Ersteres gibt ansatzweise einen Zusammenhang mit Wissen, letzteres beweist höchstens interessebedingte Aufnahmefähigkeit, nicht aber die praktische Anwendung des Wissens.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Vielleicht bringt euch ja die Wiki-Definition weiter:

"Ein Amateur (französisch, von lateinisch amator „Liebhaber“) ist eine Person, die – im Gegensatz zum Profi – eine Tätigkeit aus Liebhaberei ausübt, ohne einen Beruf daraus zu machen bzw. Geld für seine Leistung zu erhalten. Ein Amateur ist ein Laie (griechisch. λαός laós „Volk“ über λαϊκός laikós „zum Volk gehörig“ und kirchenlateinisch laicus „der (kirchliche) Laie“), für seine Tätigkeit nicht formal ausgebildet, im Unterschied zum Fachmann („dem im Fachgebiet ausgebildeten“).

Der Begriff sagt wenig über die Sachkenntnis von Amateuren aus, die durchaus professionelles Niveau haben kann. Dagegen wird der Begriff „amateurhaft“ abwertend im Sinne von „nicht auf professionellem Niveau“ gebraucht. Aus diesem Grund wird zur Beschreibung einer zwar als Amateur ausgeübten, aber dennoch als professionell anzusehenden Leistung häufig der Begriff der „Semi-Professionalität“ verwendet..."


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

@Dok
Genauso schaut es aus,gelebtes Angeln mit all den Facetten,viel Erfahrung,learning by doing über Jahrzehnte.Dazu die Fähigkeit das erlernte einer breiten Masse verständlich,lehrreich und manchmal auch humorvoll zu vermitteln(Matze Koch)ohne gleich als Übermensch rüberzukommen.Und überwiegend mit einfachsten Mitteln kreativ,man
denke nur an R.Sack und seine Anfütterung per Zwiebelsack.
DAS sind/waren die wahren Meister..

Wenn man heute einigen Profis Glauben schenkt fängt man ja nur Fische
mit Wobblern zum Platinpreis,mit Wunderboilies aus mystischen Zustaten
und sowieso nur mit Rute/Rolle aus Materialien der nächsten Marsmission.
Ok,das ist halt der Preis des"Ruhms",es hängen halt Sponsoren im Nacken,
Leistungsdruck,Konkurrenz,eine freiwillige Form der Abhängigkeit
wessen Brot ich ess......

Langjährige Normalangler werden hier sicherlich den gesunden Sinn zur
Unterscheidung zwischen Sponsorgelaber und wirklich fangentscheidenden Faktoren besitzen.
Problematisch wirds jedoch wenn Jungangler hier auf den falschen Zug
aufspringen.Da Teamangler X vom Team Y mit seinem Zeugs nur mind.
40 Pfündige Karpfen oder nur Hechte über 1m fängt fängt, muss natürlich gleich nach der Prüfung ebenfalls Gerät zum Preis eines Gebrauchtwagen her.
Zu selten kommt aus dem gesponserten Lager der Hinweis"Leute,fangt
klein an,übt euch zuerst an Rotaugen und Barschen(auch schwer genug)
und schafft euch Grundlagen,lernt das Wasser zu lesen dann klappts auch irgendwann mit dem Big Fish".
Nichts gegen Profis an sich,der Markt ist nun einmal da,mit all den positiven wie negativen Begleiterscheinungen.
Und letztendlich kochen Profis ja auch nur mit Wasser !
Ist manchmal wie beim Fussball,das Spiel der Amateure in Bezirksliga 13 kann hinreissender sein als die Leistung hochbezahlter Erstligisten.Letztere wird halt nur anders(nicht unbedingt besser)verkauft!


----------



## mike_w (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Profis -> Bekannt in der einschlägigen Presse/ Fernsehen
-> Angeln in den Topgewässern Deutschland/Europas/ Welt
-> Gesponsert durch Angelgeräteindustrie
-> Vertretung auf Angelmessen

Leben vollständig oder überwiegend von der Angelei (Verkauf, Produktion, Guidung ...) und damit auch vom Bekanntheitsgrad.

Besonders Bekannte Namen aus Deutschland: Uli Beyer, Jan Eggers, Bertus Rozemeijer, Olivier Portrat, Stefan Seuss, Auwa Thieman, Jörg Strehlow, Roland Lorkowski ....


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Langjährige Normalangler werden hier sicherlich den gesunden Sinn zur
> Unterscheidung zwischen Sponsorgelaber und wirklich fangentscheidenden Faktoren besitzen.
> Problematisch wirds jedoch wenn Jungangler hier auf den falschen Zug aufspringen...



Das nennt sich schlicht Medienkompetenz.
Lernen Kids (eigentlich) schon in der Schule.

Man ruft ja auch nicht direkt bei der Allianz an, nur weil man vergessen hatte, in der Spielfilmpause umzuzappen und somit den blödsinnigen Versicherungswerbespot sah.
Stattdessen sollte jeder zwischen Information, Unterhaltung und "Werbeblock" in einer Angel-DVD trennen können; Hirn anschalten und gut is.

Dazu empfinde ich Werbung nicht zwingend als störend, schließlich interessiert mich Angelkrams.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu empfinde ich Werbung nicht zwingend als störend, schließlich interessiert mich Angelkrams.



Dito. Aber es kommt drauf an, wie die Werbung gemacht ist.

Wenn da auf den Bildern jemand guckt, als ob der den größten Haufen seines Lebens setzt und dabei ein Fisch in der Hand hält, finde ich das sehr seltsam. Ebenso wie auf der Wacky Blinker DVD wo es nur Illex, Illex, Illex hieß. Da war der DropShot Teil deutlich besser.


----------



## AndiS (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dito. Aber es kommt drauf an, wie die Werbung gemacht ist.
> 
> Wenn da auf den Bildern jemand guckt, als ob der den größten Haufen seines Lebens setzt und dabei ein Fisch in der Hand hält, finde ich das sehr seltsam. Ebenso wie auf der Wacky Blinker DVD wo es nur Illex, Illex, Illex hieß. Da war der DropShot Teil deutlich besser.


da hast du recht! und komischer weise fängt auch nur das wacky-rig. keine riesen, die hätte man auch mit einem normalen wurm fangen können.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Normal Angler vs. "Profi" Angler*

Jop, andere sind aber auch nicht besser. Wenn auf einer Doppelseite ein Foto vom gefangenen Hecht mit dem Köder im Maul ist, der Karabiner aber auf ist, kann man sich schon fragen was das soll (und vor allem, dass das keiner sieht.. ? ).


----------

